# Riding on the road in Oklahoma



## Kawonu

I was hoping someone could help me out. I need to know what Oklahoma's laws are on riding and driving on a road are. Please and thanks.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Your best bet is to call your state's Department of Transportation.


----------



## Kawonu

Alright, that's good to know. I wasn't sure how to find out. I tried looking online, but all the wrong things come up no matter how I word it. Thank you for the idea.


----------



## Runninghot88

In Wisconsin, it is not illegal to ride on the road. What exactly are you looking for in information?


----------



## Kawonu

Just if I an ride on a public road, inccluding within cities.


----------



## horsedreamer21

I also live in oklahoma and im hoping to get a horse sometime this year and i was thinking the same thing cause once i get one i was wanting to ride to like parks and stuff...


----------



## themacpack

Two separate issues here - what is legal on state roadways and what would be legal within specific localities. City limits bring a whole other ball of wax when it comes to what you can/can't do.


----------



## themacpack

horsedreamer21 said:


> I also live in oklahoma and im hoping to get a horse sometime this year and i was thinking the same thing cause once i get one i was wanting to ride to like parks and stuff...


You need to start working now on learning all you can about what areas are equestrian friendly. Not all parks are open to mounted activity/horses. Start networking with trail riders in your area and they can give you all the 'inside scoop' on what the horse-friendly places are.


----------



## Kawonu

Okay. Then I'll go back to what I basically said before. I want to know if it's legal on the oad. Which means I want to know about all roads. Since someone wants to get technical. I'm stuck on a phone. Typing every specific out, like cities AND towns gets old really fast.


----------



## Kawonu

Not to be rude.. I'm just frustrated right now, and that didn't help at all.


----------



## Kawonu

Gah. And horsedreamer21 - usually you have to check parks individually.


----------



## gigem88

What type of roads are you looking at? Residential, city or highway? If within the city limits I would try the PD.


----------



## mysticalhorse

From what I understand you ride on the shoulder or the grass, not on he road itself. I presonally wouldnt ride in the road and I live in the sticks in Oklahoma.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kawonu

Well, I do know that the back-roads are pretty horse friendly as I see a lot of people riding along them where my "kids" are kept. I was just wondering though, in case I felt like doing some mini traveling. Which I'm itching to do, just can't atm.


----------



## roanrider

Call your local police department or the Oklahoma Dept of Transportation. I ride on the roads but I live out of city limits. I have ridden in town a couple of times, even had some cops wave to me so I don't think it is too big a deal. Highways might be different though, call ODT.


----------



## Kawonu

roanrider said:


> Call your local police department or the Oklahoma Dept of Transportation. I ride on the roads but I live out of city limits. I have ridden in town a couple of times, even had some cops wave to me so I don't think it is too big a deal. Highways might be different though, call ODT.



*Really though, guys... my questions were answered perfectly by the first person who replied. But thanks.*


----------



## Tazmanian Devil

Since you already have your answer, I will just post this for others who may want to click a link rather than spend hours on the phone with government bureaucrats who often don't know the answer themselves. 

University of Vermont has a web page "Riding on Public Roads." It lists rules/laws from several different states. Some may find this useful.

Riding on Public Roads

Keep in mind, however, that being "right" will not help you if that SUV or delivery truck hasn't also read the rules stating you have right of way. Your horse may dent the truck, but the truck will still win the encounter. Always apply a good helping of common sense to the rules.


----------



## jackboy

i live in oklahoma and ride get past by city state police game wardens all the time never once have they said anything to me for riding on the road


----------

